# Need help with MS-One printer



## LincolnAveShirts (Nov 23, 2009)

I purchased a used MS-One printer from Axiom. This machine was to be remanufactured and as good as new. So far, since we have recieved the machine, we have had to pay over $4000 in repairs to MS, and the machine still doesn't work. While I think Adam at MS is a nice guy, after seven months of him not getting the machine to work and replacing the same parts time and time again, I'm ready to move on. Does anybody know someone who can get an EPSON 4000 based DTG working? We are getting error code 100035. The head, capping station and pump, encoder strip, print head carriage have all been replaced.


----------



## QV (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi are you still having this problem?


Here's the advice we can offer real quick:

That error is described in Epson documentation as "Pump phase detection error". Underneath/around the capping station there is a sensor, a squeegee and a set of gears. The sensor, squeegee and gears accumulate ink residue from regular usage and will jam, preventing the geears from turning and causing the sensor to mis-detect the amount of turns. The 00010035 error frequently comes up if the gears are not cleaned. I think you should try cleaning them before throwing in the towel since this is a fairly robust machine when it is well maintained.

Cleaning procedure: 

best done when the side cover is off.

Using a Q-tip dipped in alcohol, gently rub the top edge of the squeegee, the rail onto which it slides out (you should be able to see bare metal, anything else is ink residue), any gears that you can get access to, both from the top and from the back of the printer. The original color of the gears is white, so any other color means you are seeing ink residue which will prevent the gears from turning properly and bring up the error code.

Generally we have observed that error coming up together with a loud, high-pitched grinding noise which is probably coming from whatever engine is forcing the gears to turn as they jam.

Also, you may be prevented from doing cleanings if the error comes up during the printer start-up process. I would try cleaning the gears/rail the best possible, then starting a soft cleaning and pulling the plug on the printer after about 3 seconds. This will interrupt the cleaning while the squeegee is protracted and you can clean it easier. I'll also post a picture of everything I am talking about. 

If your printer side covers are still on, Adam from MS can walk you through removing all the necessary screws to take them off.

I hope this is not coming too late. Cheers!


----------



## QV (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## basilietto (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello,
we repair Epson printers and I may be able to help if you still need it. We work on many epson based DTG machines as well. please contact me at: info@makkiusa.com


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Nearly a year on, I hope some progress has been made!


----------

